# Stuck at Work



## Etak (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey all, I have IBS-D and I'm stuck here at work all day, every day. I'm trying to get them to hire someone eles, because right now I'm working 46hrs a week, 6 days a week when my doctors only recommend max 30. I'm definitely feeling the effects. I get home and I'm so tired, but I still have to do normal chores (laundry) and it results in late nights, sometimes made even later by d-attacks at 2 am. I still have to get up and go to work in the morning, because the other girl that works here is only in High School and I have noone to cover for me. The other thing is, I work alone, in a kiosk in the middle of the mall. The bathroom is a 5 mins walk away, and I have to go outside to get to it. There's often a lineup (it's a one person bathroom) and/or it's broken. So I've been trying to reduce my symptoms. I dont' eat in the mornings anymore, I went back to my high school ways of not eating before noon, and I try and do all my energetic work as soon as I get here, leaving me time to relax in the afternoon. Does anyone have any other suggestions? It's quite a big deal to be constantly running to the bathroom, I have to pull this big metal gate across and all the cashiers notice. If I do it too many times they all start talking. It's quite embarassing.


----------

